# NEW WASH DAY PICS



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)




----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Looks pretty tight. Ive got a couple questions for you.

What did you do to your rear turning lights?
What did you do to your fog lights?
Are the fog lights still as bright as before?

That concludes my questions as of now. :thumbup:


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

i put vinyl on top of the rear lights, and i painted the fogs with tamiya acylic clear paint, and they are bright as always


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

I LOVE YOUR CAR!!!


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice car, I love that color. You put vinyl on your turn lamps? Is that some sort of quasi-transparent vinyl, or do you not signal or turns , lookin good.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

that is sooo cleann!!


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm loving the decal ontop of the headlight. Not too much, just classy enough IMO.


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

In the daytime you can barely see when i signal but at nighttime it looks normal


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

im2kwik4u said:


>


Looks HOTTTTTTT :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

just like always...i love it. 








not to fond of this though  just get real se-l tails.


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

^lol that's what I thought they where in the first few pics, i still like em though, kinda scary that it's hard to see in the sunlight though.


----------

